# RTV-X1100C FULL-SIZE DIESEL UTILITY VEHICLES



## thewoodlands (Jun 19, 2020)

How are these on steep hills in low, we're looking at one with a cab, a/c and heat with a Boss V-Plow. The motor is in the back compared to the front on the Rhino. The rtv is also an HST so you'll lose some power.

The Rhino takes the hills without a problem but since it has high mileage (just over 7500) and the RTV would be something the wife could plow the driveway with if anything happened to me.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 19, 2020)

Rear/Mid engine should help with traction in the winter, especially with a heavy plow up front. After getting my HST tractor that will always be my first pick, unless it's a Jeep or sports car


----------



## festerw (Jun 20, 2020)

I've got one at work. It's not speedy but will hold 8-10mph on a steep grade with a full load in low gear.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 20, 2020)

festerw said:


> I've got one at work. It's not speedy but will hold 8-10mph on a steep grade with a full load in low gear.


In your opinion what was the percent of grade you were going up. I'm not a speed guy so we'll be using it for work on our acreage.

Thanks


----------



## festerw (Jun 20, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> In your opinion what was the percent of grade you were going up. I'm not a speed guy so we'll be using it for work on our acreage.
> 
> Thanks



I'm going to guess 20-25% we've got a hilly campus. It feels more top heavy going across a slope but I've never had an issue. 

Ours is a 2018 model and I don't have anything bad to say about it. The thing will work all day long and not complain. In 4wd and the axle locked it's got an impressive amount of traction.

We're somewhere north of 3000 miles and 500 hours. The 350 Mag tires were alright but wore super fast and got punctured very easily. We've since replaced them with Carlisle All Trail and they seem to be holding up well.

I've had 1500lbs of sand bags in the bed and there was no issue with driving or dumping them out.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 20, 2020)

festerw said:


> I'm going to guess 20-25% we've got a hilly campus. It feels more top heavy going across a slope but I've never had an issue.
> 
> Ours is a 2018 model and I don't have anything bad to say about it. The thing will work all day long and not complain. In 4wd and the axle locked it's got an impressive amount of traction.
> 
> ...


We did the deal today (just came back) we ended up adding a radio with a CD Player,Bluetooth and NOAA on it. We also added a block heater and the screen protecting the back window. On the top of the outside of the cab in the front we added two work lights and one in the back.

If are Rhino didn't have so many miles on it, we would've traded the 4540 with the backhoe in for a 2638 with cab but the wife really wanted this so happy wife.....happy life. 

Thanks for you input, we left with a better feeling in our gut about buying the rtv-x1100c.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 20, 2020)

Sounds like a great rig!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 20, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> Sounds like a great rig!


I hope it is @SpaceBus , I've been watching some videos and one dealer recommends a hand throttle kit for anyone who's at a higher elevation or taking on hills.  It gives you your rpm's right off the bat before you even put your foot on the pedal,I'll call the dealer on Monday.

@festerw , what are your thoughts on the hand throttle kit?


----------



## SpaceBus (Jun 20, 2020)

Our military humvees had hand throttles. My tractor has one as well with the HST. I like that I can have the PTO at max RPM and ground speed is independent.


----------



## festerw (Jun 20, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> I hope it is @SpaceBus , I've been watching some videos and one dealer recommends a hand throttle kit for anyone who's at a higher elevation or taking on hills.  It gives you your rpm's right off the bat before you even put your foot on the pedal,I'll call the dealer on Monday.
> 
> @festerw , what are your thoughts on the hand throttle kit?




I'll be honest I'm pretty sure that's a standard feature on the 1100. I know ours has it and we didn't order it separately.

It does come in handy though.


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 27, 2020)

They haul wood like a champ


----------



## mcdougy (Jun 27, 2020)

They are a solid machine, pure utility with not a glimpse of sport. The heated cab and a/c is truly wonderful. You will need to turn up the radio as there is alot of engine noise. Our is 2018 model and I'm not aware of what changes may have occurred.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2020)

We just came from the dealer, they say they'll deliver it tomorrow around 10 a.m.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 1, 2020)

I know a guy that takes hay with his. He unhooked the hydraulic couplers for the dump bed and hooks his rake up to it. The some beasts for sure.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2020)

duramaxman05 said:


> I know a guy that takes hay with his. He unhooked the hydraulic couplers for the dump bed and hooks his rake up to it. The some beasts for sure.


Once we get the Boss V-Plow installed and the snows start this winter, it will be fun to see how much snow it can handle. Any really big snowfalls are usually handled with the Mahindra 4540.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 1, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> They are a solid machine, pure utility with not a glimpse of sport. The heated cab and a/c is truly wonderful. You will need to turn up the radio as there is alot of engine noise. Our is 2018 model and I'm not aware of what changes may have occurred.


They sure are built, I'm still use to the Rhino so it will take some getting use to. Since we're keeping the Rhino, I'll still use that.

The wife told me yesterday that the RTV-X1100C has a name Karl Kubota, I'm thinking I won't get much seat time.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 2, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> Once we get the Boss V-Plow installed and the snows start this winter, it will be fun to see how much snow it can handle. Any really big snowfalls are usually handled with the Mahindra 4540.


I used a V plow on a truck last winter, very nice. My first time using a plow but it was pretty easy with the V


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> I used a V plow on a truck last winter, very nice. My first time using a plow but it was pretty easy with the V


We had one for the Ford Super Duty 250 but ditched that when we started plowing with the tractor.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2020)

It showed up a little late but we have it. The young man that delivered it took a ride with me so we could take on a few hills, I learned real quick that even when you have it in low 4WD going up a hill, you don't push the gas pedal to the floor. It walked up the two hills without a problem once I was driving it the proper way.

I didn't do any work with it, we were by the Brook watching some family fish, when we left they had some brook trout and the father even caught a 10 inch small mouth bass that went back in the Brook.

I took some pictures but the sun makes it look faded in two of the pictures. The A/C in this thing is really good.


----------



## johneh (Jul 2, 2020)

I am 100% jealous
Nice Unit


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 2, 2020)

johneh said:


> I am 100% jealous
> Nice Unit


It will take some time to get use to it but it sure is a tank. I'm use to stomping on the gas when heading up the hills on the rhino but this rig is just the opposite.

Hopefully it pushes the snow pretty good, if the heat is like the A/C, it will be pretty warm in there this winter when plowing. If it's not storming tonight, I might take it out just too see how the lights are, We had two work lights in the front and one in the back put on up top on the cab.


----------



## mcdougy (Jul 2, 2020)

Enjoy, the heater works well. We don't plow snow with ours, so I can't comment on how that goes except you will be warm....ours has a turf tire on it and does fine with snow until you get hung up in deep heavy stuff.....time to get the tractor then. They are not a light unit to pull out.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 4, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> It showed up a little late but we have it. The young man that delivered it took a ride with me so we could take on a few hills, I learned real quick that even when you have it in low 4WD going up a hill, you don't push the gas pedal to the floor. It walked up the two hills without a problem once I was driving it the proper way.
> 
> I didn't do any work with it, we were by the Brook watching some family fish, when we left they had some brook trout and the father even caught a 10 inch small mouth bass that went back in the Brook.
> 
> I took some pictures but the sun makes it look faded in two of the pictures. The A/C in this thing is really good.


I have a question for you. Is there a reason you can push the go pedal to the floor going up a hill?


----------



## festerw (Jul 4, 2020)

duramaxman05 said:


> I have a question for you. Is there a reason you can push the go pedal to the floor going up a hill?



You'll get some pretty good tire spin even in 4wd if you stomp on it or smack your head off the headrest if it grabs.

They'll climb pretty well even without 4wd or the axle locked.

And yes the heater works just as well as the A/C.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2020)

duramaxman05 said:


> I have a question for you. Is there a reason you can push the go pedal to the floor going up a hill?


That's what I use to do with the Rhino, with the HST it's a whole different ball game. With the HST if you do that you'll lose power so with the Kubota you just walk up it nice and slow in low 4WD.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 4, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> That's what I use to do with the Rhino, with the HST it's a whole different ball game. With the HST if you do that you'll lose power so with the Kubota you just walk up it nice and slow in low 4WD.


The sudden draw of power from pushing the HST pedal to the floor can overwhelm the engine if you don't have the RPM up already. Some HST equipped vehicles have a "linked" pedal where the HST pedal and engine are linked so engine rpm will rise with the HST pedal pressure. I skipped the linked pedal option, so I have to manually move the fuel/throttle lever if I want to go faster than the engine can keep up with. It's kind of like trying to take off from a stop in third gear in a manual transmission car if you push the HST pedal to the floor without having the engine RPM high enough.


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 4, 2020)

Also, if I slowly press the HST pedals I don't always have to raise engine RPM if the load is low enough. For instance with an empty bucket and a light attachment (or none) on the 3pt means I don't usually have to throttle up to go faster.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 4, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> Enjoy, the heater works well. We don't plow snow with ours, so I can't comment on how that goes except you will be warm....ours has a turf tire on it and does fine with snow until you get hung up in deep heavy stuff.....time to get the tractor then. They are not a light unit to pull out.


If parking on a hill with these, I was told it's the opposite of what you would do on the Yamaha Rhino, on the Rhino if I was going up a hill but had to stop to do trail work, you would put it in reverse with the emergency brake on. But with the Kubota, I was told to leave it in low and put the emergency brake on, is that correct?


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 5, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> If parking on a hill with these, I was told it's the opposite of what you would do on the Yamaha Rhino, on the Rhino if I was going up a hill but had to stop to do trail work, you would put it in reverse with the emergency brake on. But with the Kubota, I was told to leave it in low and put the emergency brake on, is that correct?


That's what I do with my tractor. The HST doesn't have reverse like the CVT in the Rhino. There is no parking pawl either so it's all on the parking brake.


----------



## duramaxman05 (Jul 5, 2020)

On the hst on a tractor, if the pedals are neutral and the springs are good, it shouldn't creep either way on a hill. At least our kubota didnt when it was new


----------



## SpaceBus (Jul 5, 2020)

Unless the hill is super steep my tractor won't creep either. I just set the brake for peace of mind.


----------



## EODMSgt (Jul 6, 2020)

Congrats! Looks like a great rig and it should plow very well, especially with a V-blade. I used my Polaris 900 to plow for a few years until I upgraded tractors last year and got the front mounted snow blower. Ended up getting rid of the Ranger and downgrading back to an ATV as many of the areas I haul wood out of are much easier to get to with the smaller vehicle. I miss having the dump bed (and heated seats) though.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 22, 2020)

We only have 6.5 hours on Karl, I've been running the sanders,scrapers a ladder and painting equipment to the railings I've been painting along with some short rides.

Hopefully by Monday or Tuesday the latest, I'm finished with the painting and then I can take it back to cut some birch (I'm hoping it's yellow) and after that maybe some Ironwood.

In September the plow comes in/goes on and they'll do the 50 hour service while it's in there so I better get some hours on it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jul 25, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> View attachment 261329
> 
> They haul wood like a champ


I'm one day closer to getting the painting supplies out of the RTV-X1100C, that should happen tomorrow afternoon or Monday.


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2020)

With the wet weather we've had, today was a perfect day for getting rid of some Yellow Birch branches and some Pine.

Most of our trails are wide enough for the RTV but the area the Yellow Birch came from needed some thinning, it will be much easier for the tractor and the RTV once the next two Yellow Birch are out of there. There are three loads pictured but I took six out of that area to the fireplace.


----------



## mcdougy (Aug 4, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> With the wet weather we've had, today was a perfect day for getting rid of some Yellow Birch branches and some Pine.
> 
> Most of our trails are wide enough for the RTV but the area the Yellow Birch came from needed some thinning, it will be much easier for the tractor and the RTV once the next two Yellow Birch are out of there. There are three loads pictured but I took six out of that area to the fireplace.


Nice setup, are you able to dump the bed on the rtv while the trailer is hooked up as well? That would be pretty sweet...jack knife the trailer and have a double payload?


----------



## thewoodlands (Aug 4, 2020)

mcdougy said:


> Nice setup, are you able to dump the bed on the rtv while the trailer is hooked up as well? That would be pretty sweet...jack knife the trailer and have a double payload?


I haven't tried it yet, I'm not sure how much we'll use the bed for hauling or dumping.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2020)

The dealer said the plow order came in but the undercarriages didn't, I still have another 20 plus hours to put on it before it hits 50 when they do the 50 hour check up on it.


----------



## thewoodlands (Sep 18, 2020)

The Kubota dealer recommended the Power Service (White Bottle) for the winter time so I picked up the size (80 ounces?) that treats 250 gallons. I also have a smaller red bottle of 911.

I emailed Power Service off their website and they recommend 2 ounces to five gallons of diesel.









						Diesel 911 - Diesel Fuel Additive
					

Diesel 911 is a winter emergency use product that restores the flow of diesel fuel to an engine caused by gelled fuel or frozen fuel filters.




					powerservice.com


----------



## StihlKicking (Oct 11, 2020)

I routinely haul loads like these up much greater grades than 25%. Its only a x900. I think the 1100 should be plenty stout. You will find these Kubota rtvs are about like hauling a load with a 25-30 hp tractor. Same motor same hydrostatic tranny.


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 11, 2020)

StihlKicking said:


> I routinely haul loads like these up much greater grades than 25%. Its only a x900. I think the 1100 should be plenty stout. You will find these Kubota rtvs are about like hauling a load with a 25-30 hp tractor. Same motor same hydrostatic tranny.


The more I use it, the more I like it. We only have 49.2 hours on it which was used just on the house lot. We have a splitter that weighs around 650 pounds, will the Kubota  pull that with ease up the hills in low four wheel drive?


----------



## StihlKicking (Oct 12, 2020)

thewoodlands said:


> The more I use it, the more I like it. We only have 49.2 hours on it which was used just on the house lot. We have a splitter that weighs around 650 pounds, will the Kubota  pull that with ease up the hills in low four wheel drive?


Yes sir, with ease!


----------



## salecker (Oct 12, 2020)

But will your side by side haul 1/2 a cord?


----------



## StihlKicking (Oct 12, 2020)

salecker said:


> But will your side by side haul 1/2 a cord?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehe show off!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 16, 2020)

We just received a call today from the Kubota dealer, our RTV will be going in next week for the 50 hour checkup and the plow install.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 16, 2020)

salecker said:


> But will your side by side haul 1/2 a cord?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE that truck! I would love a Japanese van like a diesel Mitsubishi Delica, but the pandemic has put a real hurting on my income. A little Kei truck would be a blast if you had plenty of trails. Our property is too thick for something like that right now. I tear up enough trees with my tractor!


----------



## thewoodlands (Oct 21, 2020)

The dealer sent me a picture of our RTV with the new plow installed, tomorrow they do the 50 hour service, adjust the front-end shocks/springs to the stiffest settings and bring it back.


----------



## SpaceBus (Oct 22, 2020)

Looks nice. My truck at work has a Boss XT V plow on it. The rest of the trucks got upgraded to the Boss plows with the extendable wings on the ends last winter.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2020)

Today was the first time I plowed parts of the driveway with the RTV, the most snow we had in certain parts of our driveway was 4-5 inches. There is a total of 240 pounds of sand in the back which should help some.

I think it shifts different with the plow on, we'll see if it changes or stays the same. The second picture is a new walking trail I made for the wife during the summer/fall.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 27, 2020)

How did you like the V Plow?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 27, 2020)

SpaceBus said:


> How did you like the V Plow?


It's very nice, we had a different make V-Plow on the old truck.


----------



## Snagdaddy (Dec 27, 2020)

Those Kubota RTV machines will tow large trailers full of wood.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 16, 2021)

It started raining last night around 7:30 p.m., when I looked outside just after 4:00 a.m. this morning we didn't have any snow so I went back to bed. When I woke up we had some very wet heavy snow with rain underneath.

I had always heard the RTV's can push snow so I started plowing with it in low gear and 4 wheel drive. I have about 240 or 300 pounds in the back and it handled everything. After I was done plowing the driveway, I used the Mahindra 4540 to push the banks back before they freeze solid with the colder weather coming in.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 17, 2021)

We received another 4 inches of wet snow overnight so after plowing with the 4540 (I really wanted to move some snowbanks back before they freeze solid) I jumped in the RTV - X1100C and did some areas I missed. With the 240 pounds in the back and in four wheel drive it pushes that wet chit without a problem.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2021)

I did our driveway and the neighbor's along with a bunch of walking trails in the woods around the house. I noticed some deer under some white pines on my way back from the sandpit .

Picture 1428 is how much snow we had in the driveway, not any heavy chit, 1429 is after I was done with our driveway and went inside for some CD's, 1430 is a new walking trail I cleaned up last summer/fall, 1431 is coming back from the sandpit and the last two should be a few deer.

The most deer I've seen this winter was 20 on the backhill after we had that wet heavy snow, there must've been some maple down.


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 28, 2021)

Those heaters and a/c are the cats meow..glad your enjoying the utv....they are made for work


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> Those heaters and a/c are the cats meow..glad your enjoying the utv....they are made for work


That heater is great, you could be in a t-shirt when plowing. The a/c is great but during the summer if I'm cutting, I would rather be in the rhino....that might change.


----------



## mcdougy (Jan 29, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> That heater is great, you could be in a t-shirt when plowing. The a/c is great but during the summer if I'm cutting, I would rather be in the rhino....that might change.


Yes the 2 machines are not really comparable. Both are great at what they do best. If the kubota cab was a bit quieter and maybe a high/low range it would be hard to beat possibly. I would consider them in the low range currently and often wished the had a high range you could use.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 2, 2021)

Even though we didn't get much snow, I took Karl out to do our driveway and some trails around the house. Since my shoulder wasn't feeling great, I sent an email to our neighbor that I wouldn't be doing his today.

We're suppose to get 10 inches of snow from this storm by the time it ends, it looks like we'll get nailed tonight if their forecast is correct. 

It sure is nice being out of the wind when plowing with the RTV.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2021)

After I was done plowing with the 4540 we went for a ride, on the way down the driveway the wife mentioned some snow that was left in the driveway so when we came home, I jumped in Karl and plowed a few more trails along with cleaning up the driveway.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 3, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> After I was done plowing with the 4540 we went for a ride, on the way down the driveway the wife mentioned some snow that was left in the driveway so when we came home, I jumped in Karl and plowed a few more trails along with cleaning up the driveway.


Always nice of  the DW's to point out our short comings of details missed in our work


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 3, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> Always nice of  the DW's to point out our short comings of details missed in our work


I'm usually the picky one on the driveway so we had a good laugh. It looks like February could be a bad snow month in our area but I made enough areas for snow storage that we should be fine.

How much snow did you receive from this last storm?


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 5, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> I'm usually the picky one on the driveway so we had a good laugh. It looks like February could be a bad snow month in our area but I made enough areas for snow storage that we should be fine.
> 
> How much snow did you receive from this last storm?


We have had very little accumulation of snow this winter. I have pushed the driveway twice this winter and truly it wasn't completely necessary those 2 times. The storm last week and early this week stalled over the great lakes and never made it up here, unlike NY and the the other places. Last night big winds and wet snow arrived and will bring our coldest Temps of the season thus far. This is our 10 day forecast with Temps in Fahrenheit.  Again not much snow expected but definitely a dip of the mercury.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2021)

@mcdougy , they're saying around 6 inches of snow starting tonight but the heaviest snow will be tomorrow. AccuWeather is calling for 10-15 inches of snow from the next storm, I'm sure or hope they drop those totals.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 5, 2021)

Snagdaddy said:


> Those Kubota RTV machines will tow large trailers full of wood.



Not only that but I have a 225 gallon sap tank in the bed of mine during syrup season . Hauls over 1600 lbs . Mine is 5 years old with the same v plow as woodlands . I’ve had to open up our dirt road when the snow drifts in completely shut , no problem . With deep snow and the plow set to a “V” the Kubota goes straight as an arrow .


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2021)

wishlist said:


> Not only that but I have a 225 gallon sap tank in the bed of mine during syrup season . Hauls over 1600 lbs . Mine is 5 years old with the same v plow as woodlands . I’ve had to open up our dirt road when the snow drifts in completely shut , no problem . With deep snow and the plow set to a “V” the Kubota goes straight as an arrow .


I've walked it through the woods plowing some trails, it surprised me on how well it did. I have chains for the back tires but haven't used them.

How is everyone in your family?


----------



## wishlist (Feb 5, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> I've walked it through the woods plowing some trails, it surprised me on how well it did. I have chains for the back tires but haven't used them.
> 
> How is everyone in your family?



I’ve never used chains , really doubt I would need them unless there was ice .

Family is doing good woods ,  thank you for asking .


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 5, 2021)

wishlist said:


> I’ve never used chains , really doubt I would need them unless there was ice .
> 
> Family is doing good woods ,  thank you for asking .


Once we start warming during the and back to freezing at night, our driveway can get pretty slick.

I've been keeping it shaved down pretty good this year so hopefully it isn't that bad, like the picture.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 6, 2021)

This is our snow coverage, (not much) and a shot of the lonely lp tank and firepit zone


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> View attachment 273806
> 
> This is our snow coverage, (not much) and a shot of the lonely lp tank and firepit zone


We're getting the Lake Effect today, we received a good three inches of sugar snow overnight and if it continues to snow like it is, maybe another 8 inches of the white stuff.

I plowed the driveway with the RTV but since the banks need pushing back again, I'll be heading out to do that with the 4540.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2021)

Here are some pictures of plowing from this morning. This was before the Lake Effect snows hit us today.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 7, 2021)

Yesterday when I came in from plowing, the house was smelling pretty good, Utica Greens, Stuffed Peppers and some pasta not in the picture.

Picture 1474 is the first of two loads of beech and sugar maple we put in today, the wood in picture 1475 is the beech and sugar maple we plan on burning this February and have been bring in, 1476 is scraping down the driveway , 1477 is where I cleaned out in front of the ironwood and 1478 is the ironwood we have left if needed.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2021)

With the next two storms capable of dumping a total of two feet of snow on us, we decided to put in what was left of our February firewood. That was the last of the beech,sugar and red maple.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 15, 2021)

I notice you don't use the dump.box for any wood hauling? Just wondering if there is a particular reason?


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> I notice you don't use the dump.box for any wood hauling? Just wondering if there is a particular reason?


I have 300 plus pounds of sand (bags) in the back for plowing, it makes a big difference.


----------



## mcdougy (Feb 15, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> I have 300 plus pounds of sand (bags) in the back for plowing, it makes a big difference.


Nice....tire chains with that v plow would probably make your machine unstoppable


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 15, 2021)

mcdougy said:


> Nice....tire chains with that v plow would probably make your machine unstoppable


I have the chains but haven't put them on, usually after we get snow the rains come and then everything freezes again and we have a chit load of ice but we haven't had any of that yet.

I think these are the chains for the back tires.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 17, 2021)

I cleaned up the 2 to 3 inches of snow on the driveway and plowed a bunch of trails in the woods. The next system coming in will only drop 1-3 inches of snow on our area unless the forecast changes.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 23, 2021)

We had just over two inches of snow so I removed that from the driveway.

Picture 1528 I'm just getting started, 1529 is pushing the snow to the southside of our driveway, 1530 is some branches that came down yesterday, I moved those so I could plow in that area,1532 is the first of two smaller loads of wood we put in and the last picture is the next two years worth of firewood, 24 face cord of ash.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2021)

We put in two loads of firewood this morning, the first load was all Yellow Birch and the second (pictured) was mostly Cherry.


----------



## mcdougy (Mar 4, 2021)

Not much white stuff left here


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2021)

@mcdougy , it will be the end of March before we lose our snow unless we get a long warm spell, hopefully by then I can start my cutting.  Usually I c/s/s 12 face cord in the spring and then work on keeping the lot cleaned up of dead pine.


----------



## festerw (Mar 4, 2021)

Was discussing the RTVs with the mechanic on campus the other day.  He said the only thing he's noticed an issue with is the ball joints.

They've replaced 3 sets on the one they have, a set on the one we use, and a couple on the ones housing uses but they are an older model.


----------



## thewoodlands (Mar 4, 2021)

festerw said:


> Was discussing the RTVs with the mechanic on campus the other day.  He said the only thing he's noticed an issue with is the ball joints.
> 
> They've replaced 3 sets on the one they have, a set on the one we use, and a couple on the ones housing uses but they are an older model.


Something else I can look forward to!


----------



## festerw (Mar 4, 2021)

thewoodlands said:


> Something else I can look forward to!



Good news is they're cheap anyway.  About $40 from Kubota.

You have to get it off the ground to really see it. Ours only had a slight knock at full lock.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 8, 2021)

Had the RTV up in on some trails today that I didn't think were wide enough, I was wrong.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 9, 2021)

This was the first part of the ride with the wife yesterday, it isn't a good picture of the trail that I thought wasn't wide enough but I'll get a better picture soon.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 10, 2021)

I bucked up what was left of the ash from Saturday and split everything. All the ash was brought down the hill and stacked, its not a full face cord but I think that some of the bigger and smaller rounds we have around the house should make it a full face cord.

There should be two pictures of the trail I made a year or two ago, it was a beautiful day.


----------



## wishlist (Nov 13, 2021)

It looks like one of your splits is 1/8” longer the the rest of them Zap .  Lol
You always have the neatest , straightest piles of wood .  Very nice !


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 13, 2021)

wishlist said:


> It looks like one of your splits is 1/8” longer the the rest of them Zap .  Lol
> You always have the neatest , straightest piles of wood .  Very nice !


When I was still working the wife called because she had a split she had put in that was too long, she was having a hard time getting it in the wood stove. All the splits were on fire so she couldn't take it out but she finally got the longer split in, after that I mark everything before cutting.

How's everyone doing in your family?


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 15, 2021)

festerw said:


> I've got one at work. It's not speedy but will hold 8-10mph on a steep grade with a full load in low gear.


I've been running it up the hills more the last few months, I do like the way it climbs the hills in low....especially with the trailer loaded with firewood.

The trails that I thought weren't wide enough are so that was nice. I do have one area that will need trail work before I take the RTV in on the trails.


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 26, 2021)

StihlKicking said:


> I routinely haul loads like these up much greater grades than 25%. Its only a x900. I think the 1100 should be plenty stout. You will find these Kubota rtvs are about like hauling a load with a 25-30 hp tractor. Same motor same hydrostatic tranny.


What brand trailer is that in picture # 1 and what size is it?

Thanks
Zap


----------



## thewoodlands (Nov 28, 2021)

After plugging the RTV in four an hour so it could warmup, I cleared some trails that had some pine and maple branches across them. Most of the trails near the big pines didn't have enough snow on them to plow yesterday but I did run the RTV over them today which packed them down nice.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jan 28, 2022)

We had about three inches of snow overnight so I plowed our driveway and two spots in the woods.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 5, 2022)

Did anyone besides me  get the recall on the 1100 for the floor mat ?    Idk what it’s all about but I have no time to take it in for a floor mat .   Rtv is getting a good workout plowing snow in the driveway and plowing lanes to the woods getting ready for syrup season .


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 6, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Did anyone besides me  get the recall on the 1100 for the floor mat ?    Idk what it’s all about but I have no time to take it in for a floor mat .   Rtv is getting a good workout plowing snow in the driveway and plowing lanes to the woods getting ready for syrup season .


We did too but haven't done anything about it, we haven't had a problem with it yet.


----------



## wishlist (Feb 6, 2022)

thewoodlands said:


> We did too but haven't done anything about it, we haven't had a problem with it yet.


I haven’t had a problem either .   If I get a chance I’ll stop over at the kubota dealer and ask .


----------



## johneh (Feb 6, 2022)

A recall is for your safety. The Government makes the company 
recall units because there have been people hurt. It is up to you 
to comply  but if you get hurt and have not complied  it is on you 
no recourse in the courts


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

wishlist said:


> Did anyone besides me  get the recall on the 1100 for the floor mat ?    Idk what it’s all about but I have no time to take it in for a floor mat .   Rtv is getting a good workout plowing snow in the driveway and plowing lanes to the woods getting ready for syrup season .


We received a second notice through our email so I called the local dealer (service) we bought it from, when I ask him about the first notice we received through the mail and the second notice we received through email, he said both were the same about the mat. He explained to me that if the mat wasn't ripped all they had to do was replace the push pins that hold down the mat, the new push pins are made from a different material so they changed our push pins when we had it in this winter for a fluid/filters changed. 

I wonder if they'll give you the new push pins and let you do it or if they have to.

@wishlist


----------



## johneh (Feb 22, 2022)

I don't know about the US but in Canada, it has to be done
by the dealer and a sticker attesting to the fact it was done
affixed in the engine compartment giving the Recall number
 and date of repair because it is a safety recall


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 22, 2022)

johneh said:


> I don't know about the US but in Canada, it has to be done
> by the dealer and a sticker attesting to the fact it was done
> affixed in the engine compartment giving the Recall number
> and date of repair because it is a safety recall


Thanks @johneh , we did notice there was nothing on our invoice (I'll check again) so I will check the engine compartment for a sticker. If it isn't there, I'll get some type of proof from the dealer.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 28, 2022)

We received another 3 inches of snow overnight so I scraped down the driveway, plowed out the natural drain again and did about 4 more walking trails through the woods.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 29, 2022)

After putting in two loads of pine, I scraped down the driveway again, it looks like the three point sander won't be needed.


----------



## mcdougy (Dec 29, 2022)

You"re using the machine often, 
Do you still use your other sxs also?
Are you happy with your Kubota ?


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 29, 2022)

mcdougy said:


> You"re using the machine often,
> Do you still use your other sxs also?
> Are you happy with your Kubota ?


I usually use the RTV for plowing when it really gets cold but have started using it more this winter in warmer temps. It can still be tricky shifting when you have the plow on,  but I'm finding out what works best on different parts of the driveway.

I never have a problem with it going in reverse but going from reverse or neutral  to forward can be tricky. There are times you might raise the plow and it shifts into forward and there are times you'll need to drop the plow and then there are times when you're in neutral and it won't go into forward you'll just need to rev the motor and then it will go into forward. It shifts better without the plow.

I'm happy with the RTV, I pulled a bunch of beech up some good hills a few years back, you use low and take your time but the power is there.

I still use the Rhino, I'll use the Rhino more and keep the miles off the RTV.


----------



## thewoodlands (Dec 30, 2022)

The driveway has a few patches of ice but the majority is down to the stone but the rain has started so that should take care of the rest of the ice.


----------

